# fotomosaik (GIMP oder PS)



## ByeBye 46085 (6. April 2004)

hallo,

hätte da mal so eine Frage: Wie erstelle ich ein Foto welches aus vielen Fotos besteht. (Siehe beispiel) Wenn das zu komplex ist oder man nur manuell bilder Suchen muss welche halt gerade von der Farbe passen. Könnte von mir aus auch das grosse Bild in Farbe und die kleinen in S/W. Dann sollte es doch irgendwie mit Multiplizieren gehen.

Bitte alles Posten das irgendwie einen ähnliche Effekt bewirkt. und wenn einer noch weiss dass es in GIMP genau so funktioniert wäre die Welt perfekt 

sorry wenn das schon behandelt wurde, kenne den richtgen Namen nicht und mit "Fotomosaik" bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

g chief


ps:unten noch das Beispiel:


----------



## calimera (6. April 2004)

*vielleicht so...*

Hallo!
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe und das bild sieht aus als ob da ganz viele Kreise drauf wären aber ich denke das sollen kleine Fotos sein...

Kannst Du nicht ein Muster von den Bildern Anlegen die du über das große legen willst? Dann Zeilenweise den Bereich auswählen und mit den Bildern füllen...
Damit man nicht merkt das sich die Bilder wiederholen, würde ich die Auswahlen versetzt anordnen!

Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bischen helfen...

LG


----------



## schnarnd (6. April 2004)

Das sind Fotos von den goldenen Platten von Bob Marley


----------



## schnarnd (6. April 2004)

Man kann das sicherlich mit Photoshop machen.Michj würde auch interessieren wie, aber es gibt auch ein Programm dafür. Such mal nach "QaPa Azulejos".Komischer Name aber es geht.Nur ich finde es sihet nciht so toll aus wie das Plakatt!


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (6. April 2004)

*QaPa Azulejos is super, aber GIMP oder PS*

danke für den Tipp würde aber gern eine GIMP PS lösung habe da diese fast identisch sind und somit auch unter linux ffunktionieren.

mal angenommen ich habe 4 verschiedene Passfotos (S/W) und möchte damit ein ganzes Wallpaper kacheln, wie mache ich das am besten?

Dann kann ich ja mein anderes Bild in eine andere Ebene legen und multiplizieren. Gibt es ein Trick diese Fotos automatisch anzuordnen?

calimera schrieb etwas von einem Muster wie erstelle ich ein solches?

g chief

aber danke für die tipps sind super.


----------



## calimera (6. April 2004)

*muster anlegen*

Versuch es mal so....

Neues Bil anlegen dahinein kopierst Du Deine vier Fotos entweder nebeneinander oder zwei oben zwei unten, wie Du willst.
Am besten gleich die größen verwenden die Du nachher auch auf dem Bild haben willst.
Dann alle Ebenen auf eine Ebene reduzieren und das Bild komplett auswählen.

Jetzt kannst Du unter Optionen ein neues Muster festlegen, halt dein ausgewähltes Bild.
Jetzt kannst Du dein großes Bild auswählen und unter Optionen "füllen" anwählen, dann Dein Muster auswählen und schon wird das ganze Bild mit dem Muster gefüllt.

Je nach dem wie Du es haben willst würde ich das Muster auf eine zweite Ebene nehmen und transparenter machen...

Hoffe das es Dir weiterhilft!


----------



## Consti (9. April 2004)

Hier, das ist auch kein schlechtes Programm dafür!

Hab es heute zufällig im Chip Newsletter gefunden!

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_11737329.html


----------



## schnarnd (9. April 2004)

Jo das mit dem Musterfestlegen ist shcon ganz gut.Ich hab das auch mal versucht.Aber ich würde eine neue Ebene erstellen diese mit dem Muster füllen und sie anschliessend auf Ineinanderkopieren stellen und die Deckkraft verringern.
Zum Schluss kannst du dann noch auf der Ebene ersten Ebene den Abwedler/Nachbelichter benutzen um die Konuren der Orginalbides zu verdeutlichen!Sieht schon ganz gut aus aber die vier Bilder wiederholen sich ständig, man brauch mehr Bilder


----------

